# Leet's gallerie.



## Leetplayer (Feb 26, 2010)

Pterinochilus murinus threat display










Multicolored stickypads!


----------



## Leetplayer (Feb 27, 2010)

Avicularia versicolor


----------



## Harry93 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello andrew~ come and support u ady, haha~ love ur Versicolor~:drool::drool:


----------



## Leetplayer (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Harry 

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## TheTsupreme (Feb 27, 2010)

Great pictures lets keep em coming shall we ?


----------



## Leetplayer (Feb 27, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> Great pictures lets keep em coming shall we ?


Thanks and I will 
Poeciloteria ornata 






Harsh shadow


----------



## TheTsupreme (Feb 27, 2010)

very beautiful!


----------



## Leetplayer (Feb 27, 2010)

Matured male OBT.


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 27, 2010)

nice pics Andrew!


----------



## Leetplayer (Feb 28, 2010)

Lychas mucronatus matured male


----------



## Leetplayer (Mar 1, 2010)

Centruroides vittatus


----------



## 8by8 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sweet Lychas:clap:


----------



## Leetplayer (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks 8by8

Went for a walk in a park today and found this guy on a tree.


----------



## Leetplayer (Mar 2, 2010)

The Malaysian Orange Huntsman


----------



## Leetplayer (Mar 2, 2010)

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pics and fine choice in specimens! Love those scorps!


----------



## JC (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, nice pics and style.


----------



## Harry93 (Mar 5, 2010)

After saw ur Nhandu color... i do miss mine so much
Anyway, Nice Photo. haha~


----------



## Leetplayer (Mar 6, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Great pics and fine choice in specimens! Love those scorps!


Thanks 



JC said:


> Wow, nice pics and style.


Thanks!



Harry93 said:


> After saw ur Nhandu color... i do miss mine so much
> Anyway, Nice Photo. haha~


Thanks.. I'll be on the lookout for you .

Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 7, 2010)

Wonderful pics.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 7, 2010)

*Man! I thought OBT's were Orange*

Great Pics :clap: - Jason


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 7, 2010)

My goodness, these are amazing! I love the eye and feet close-ups. Will really help since I can't draw T feet for the life of me.


----------



## perun (Mar 7, 2010)

great pics man


----------



## Bosing (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice photos man! I like the regalis photo best!


----------



## Leetplayer (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments :razz:



ZergFront said:


> My goodness, these are amazing! I love the eye and feet close-ups. Will really help since I can't draw T feet for the life of me.


Great! 

Been sick this couple of days.. but here we go again!

The Malaysian Orange Huntsman potrait.





Ephebopus cyanognathus spiderling.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow.  You know how to take some pictures.  Very nice.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 12, 2010)

I love that orange huntsman. :clap:


----------



## Leetplayer (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys 












This particular fellow is attracted to my flash. It jumped on it twice


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

where r the malaysian native t's!?!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 26, 2010)

Leetplayer said:


> The Malaysian Orange Huntsman


Great macro!!Did you collect this spider yourself or purchase it?
-Chris


----------



## Leetplayer (Mar 29, 2010)

seanbond said:


> where r the malaysian native t's!?!


I'll post em up later 


syndicate said:


> Great macro!!Did you collect this spider yourself or purchase it?
> -Chris


I got it in a exchange.

T. gigas sling






A. versicolor sling


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2010)

awesome shots!


----------



## lovebug (Mar 30, 2010)

Amazing pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leetplayer (Apr 1, 2010)

Who am I?


----------



## Ariel (Apr 1, 2010)

That malaysian orange huntsman from the earlier photos?

Awesome pictures by the way!!! they're really fantastic! :worship:


----------



## seanbond (Apr 1, 2010)

holy ish, your shuttnig it down with that macro!


----------



## Leetplayer (Apr 1, 2010)

Ariel said:


> That malaysian orange huntsman from the earlier photos?
> 
> Awesome pictures by the way!!! they're really fantastic! :worship:


Nope! This is another individual  but its not as orange as the other one.



seanbond said:


> holy ish, your shuttnig it down with that macro!


Thanks bud !


----------



## Leetplayer (Apr 1, 2010)

Who am I ?






Wagler's pit viper


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 1, 2010)

beautiful macro shot Andrew!


----------



## Masterpiece (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nicely done Andrew,
Waiting ur MET.
Joe


----------



## seanbond (Apr 2, 2010)

gotta c ur mac shot for a met!


----------



## Leetplayer (Apr 12, 2010)

You guys gotta wait for MET 

Testing my ring flash.
Cyrtodactylus pulchellus






Jumper.


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 12, 2010)

*Holy COW!*

:clap: Amazing! - Jason

I used to have some.....I forget the Sp. name......They had bold banding and dark Eyes.

Each were about a 6"-7" SVL I called them: Nightmare creatures!


----------



## Fily (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh please stop with that awesome pics!  They are amazing!!!!!  :O


----------



## seanbond (Apr 12, 2010)

awesome jumper!


----------



## mario13 (Apr 12, 2010)

awsome! what kind of lens and camera are you using?


----------



## Beardo (Apr 12, 2010)

Amazing photos!

The snake is a Wagler's/Temple Viper.


----------



## Masterpiece (Apr 13, 2010)

Andrew,
Ur making us hate our camera!


----------



## 161 (Apr 13, 2010)

Heh. I'm buying slings (all 3) from this guy :clap:


----------



## Leetplayer (Apr 16, 2010)

*Guess who*

Thanks for the comment guys  

Who are they ? 

1. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





2. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





3. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guess guess guess


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 16, 2010)

2nd one looks like t.blondi..am i right..?

anyway awesome pics!


----------



## Leetplayer (Apr 17, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> 2nd one looks like t.blondi..am i right..?
> 
> anyway awesome pics!


You got that right my friend . Anymore guesses ?


----------



## syndicate (Apr 17, 2010)

#3 Haplopelma?


----------



## Leetplayer (Apr 18, 2010)

syndicate said:


> #3 Haplopelma?


Almost there 

Avicularia versicolor






And yes , there are mites on the fangs


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2010)

*Wow! Very, very talented.. gorgeous photos  *


----------



## Draiman (Apr 18, 2010)

Leetplayer said:


> You got that right my friend . Anymore guesses ?


#3 - Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia, aka _"Haplopelma robustum"_?


----------



## fatich (Apr 18, 2010)

3rd one is E.murinus , l guess


----------



## seanbond (Apr 18, 2010)

how about a earth tiger?


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 18, 2010)

fatich said:


> 3rd one is E.murinus , l guess


No, the retrolateral cheliceral scopula speaks for Harpactirinae (excluding _Harpactirella_) or Ornithoctoninae.


----------



## Leetplayer (Apr 19, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Wow! Very, very talented.. gorgeous photos  *


Thanks!



Draiman said:


> #3 - Ornithoctoninae sp. Malaysia, aka _"Haplopelma robustum"_?


Correct! 



fatich said:


> 3rd one is E.murinus , l guess


Nope. 



seanbond said:


> how about a earth tiger?


Wait for it 



Zoltan said:


> No, the retrolateral cheliceral scopula speaks for Harpactirinae (excluding _Harpactirella_) or Ornithoctoninae.


Yep, Ornithoctoninae.


----------



## super-pede (Apr 19, 2010)

Leetplayer said:


> Matured male OBT.


OBT with puppy eyes!

love the pics.Purdy T's


----------

